
When Can You Meaningfully Add Rates, Ratios and Fractions? [pdf] - DiffEq
https://flm-journal.org/Articles/11019C10CF34E90DC5866E53E905E8.pdf
======
DiffEq
The first part of this article touches on a key ingredient concerning
mathematical models: assumptions.

